
Ask HN: What web framework lets you write as much as possible in SQL? - freech
Should be Open Source.
======
zzzzzzzza
not sure if it counts as web framework but postgrest comes to mind. also
perhaps ur/web.

~~~
freech
Looks cool, thanks.

